# rubbing compounds



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I've seen several posts suggesting the use of rubbing compounds in automotive stores to rub out a finish. Can anyone suggest a specific brand?
Thanks in advance,
Boxer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

They pretty much work the same. Polishing compound is even finer. I really learned a great deal from Michael Dresdners book of tips. That is one book that will stay handy on my shop shelf.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Boxer

I like Mother's rubbing compound ...
It works well 

Bj 




boxer said:


> I've seen several posts suggesting the use of rubbing compounds in automotive stores to rub out a finish. Can anyone suggest a specific brand?
> Thanks in advance,
> Boxer


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> I like Mother's rubbing compound ...
> Bj


Nothing like a mothers rub eh Bj. I've found some similarities among automotive rubbing and polishing compounds. The reddish types are coarser than the white. As for brand, I've had some luck with the Turtle Wax brand. The rougher (reddish) comes in a reddish colored can, and the white polishing comes in a green can, and also says on the can "scratch remover".

If there is a sufficient build of finish and it's dry, wet sanded to 1200 will rub out like glass.


----------

